# What to do when a friend doesn't introduce you to their friends?



## jklol

For instance, a friend and I were at the movies today. This friend of mine is a social butterfly and knows a lot of people. So while we were in the theatre lobby a guy and girl that he knows walks in and he sees them and greets them without introducing me (I am standing right next to him facing them). This made me feel really awkward and I didn't know whether to look at them or not. Then my friend used the restroom while I got popcorn and I ended up behind them in line. They knew I was there and I didn't talk to them at all, but the girl kept looking back at me which was also awkward. I got popcorn and left but it really bothers me that I couldn't meet them and potentially make new friends. What am I supposed to be doing? Do I just walk around and leave them to talk? This has happened before(different people) and I tried to be brave and introduce myself to them but when I did they looked shocked and I felt like I was being rude. 

Thanks for reading this and any help is really appreciated.


----------



## slowlyimproving

..........Maybe he wasn't really that close with them and they're more like an acquaintance? A formal introduction would be a little strange in that case....but, it's also strange not introducing you. Hopefully it was nothing personal and just poor etiquette.


----------



## jklol

Thanks for replying. That gives me some assurance that it wasnt my fault. When I asked my friend who they were and why he didnt introduce me he did apologize and said hes terrible at remembering to introduce people. I just feel like it happens so much to me and i didnt know how to handle it.


----------



## Mayleen

Some people introduce their friends to you, others don't.
It kind of depends on that person's personality.
I have a really nice friend who introduces me each time I'm with her and she's talking to someone I don't know, and she always explains me the context when people are talking about something I don't know.
Others don't. 

It happens to me ya know, my friend talked to this girl, I was there with another guy who also knew her, they didn't introduce me to her. I think surely it's because they're acquaintances, the girl was the one to initiate the conversation. I got to talk to her when my friend when to the toilet, to sort of introduce myself.

But yeah, I find it always awkward when a friend doesn't introduce you to a FRIEND. they don't realize how awkward it can be for the one who doesn't know that person.


----------



## Imbored21

idk I have no friends in the first place.


----------



## Just Lurking

Butt in, and tell your friend a rather sarcastic, _"Don't introduce me or anything."_



jklol said:


> Then my friend used the restroom while I got popcorn and I ended up behind them in line. They knew I was there and I didn't talk to them at all, but the girl kept looking back at me which was also awkward.


Sometimes, the best thing to do is acknowledge the elephant in the room (speak up about what's obvious to everyone present): Say hello, go ahead and say something about it being a bit awkward, and introduce yourself, make that dreaded small talk, etc.


----------



## jklol

Mayleen said:


> Some people introduce their friends to you, others don't.
> It kind of depends on that person's personality.
> I have a really nice friend who introduces me each time I'm with her and she's talking to someone I don't know, and she always explains me the context when people are talking about something I don't know.
> Others don't.
> 
> It happens to me ya know, my friend talked to this girl, I was there with another guy who also knew her, they didn't introduce me to her. I think surely it's because they're acquaintances, the girl was the one to initiate the conversation. I got to talk to her when my friend when to the toilet, to sort of introduce myself.
> 
> But yeah, I find it always awkward when a friend doesn't introduce you to a FRIEND. they don't realize how awkward it can be for the one who doesn't know that person.


Yeah it really is so awkward. I guess i just have man up and say something. Its just so hard interrupting people because i always feel that what they have to say is more important. And i think you are right about the acquantainces. Its probably easier for them to forget to introduce if they dont value the friendship as much.


----------



## jklol

Just Lurking said:


> Butt in, and tell your friend a rather sarcastic, _"Don't introduce me or anything."_
> 
> 
> 
> jklol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then my friend used the restroom while I got popcorn and I ended up behind them in line. They knew I was there and I didn't talk to them at all, but the girl kept looking back at me which was also awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, the best thing to do is acknowledge the elephant in the room (speak up about what's obvious to everyone present): Say hello, go ahead and say something about it being a bit awkward, and introduce yourself, make that dreaded small talk, etc.
Click to expand...

I like the be sarcastic idea. Something like what you said or "well since "friends name" is awesome at introducing, my name is James".


----------



## bracelets91

I stand there awkwardly and look through my phone. :blank


----------



## Nothing123

I used stand awkwardly as well. I try to introduce myself so i dnt come across as rude. lol

I always introduce my friends to other friends/aquaintances so they dnt feel so awks. Im such a good friend..


----------



## jklol

That doesnt work anymore for me haha. I used to do that but then i realized it makes me feel even more awkward because i barely get any texts


----------



## jklol

Maybe i just havent found the right group of friends. I too introduce everyone that doesnt know each other. Even if i happen to forget i can sense the awkwardness


----------

